# I'm thinking about installing some front struts on my '99 Nissan Maxima



## johnnyd41 (Jan 11, 2016)

I just paid about $100 in struts for my 1999 Nissan Maxima through apx auto parts. They seem legit. Here's a link. Buy affordable 334150, 334151, 341202, 71682, 71683, 801293,G55912, G55913, G51087, Sensen shocks struts 4214-0662, 4214-0663, 3213-0171, 3213-0171 What do you think? I only needed some front struts but it was more economical to buy the entire set (an additional $35).
I don't have any complaints yet. Outside of some routine maintenance, I'm not much of a diyer. I normally take the car to the shop and be done with it. But this time I think I may just try it out. The folks at apx auto parts said they have videos on youtube to help people install the struts. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O_9e8a3sLc What do you think of the video? The installation should be simple enough, right?


----------



## Happymax (Aug 14, 2013)

If you have the right tools and the desire to do it, i say give it a go.

Looks like the only real tough part is the compressing the large outside spring. Myself i would pay someone, who had the right spring compressing press to do that part. 
The rest of the project looks fairly easy to do.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sensen is an economy grade strut; that said, I've never heard any complaints about them, but I've yet to hear from anyone that has used them. The price is okay, but you could have got them cheaper at Rockauto.com. They sell the whole set of four for around $82 and about another $10 for shipping. The also sell a set of front struts for around $50+shipping for the pair. Personally, I almost always use NGK's, as they are an original equipment supplier to Nissan and ride like the originals.
The R&R of the strut assembly is pretty straight forward, but as already stated, the spring is the hardest part of the job. Even that isn't so bad, if you have the proper tools and experience, but if you don't, it can result in serious injury if a compressed spring with several hundred pounds of pressure lets go!


----------



## jakabos (Jan 17, 2016)

johnnyd41 said:


> I just paid about $100 in struts for my 1999 Nissan Maxima through apx auto parts. They seem legit. Here's a link. Buy affordable 334150, 334151, 341202, 71682, 71683, 801293,G55912, G55913, G51087, Sensen shocks struts 4214-0662, 4214-0663, 3213-0171, 3213-0171 What do you think? I only needed some front struts but it was more economical to buy the entire set (an additional $35).
> I don't have any complaints yet. Outside of some routine maintenance, I'm not much of a diyer. I normally take the car to the shop and be done with it. But this time I think I may just try it out. The folks at apx auto parts said they have videos on youtube to help people install the struts. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O_9e8a3sLc What do you think of the video? The installation should be simple enough, right?


Dear people I am writing from Europe , I have a Maxima a32 , which manual transmission is it in? Rs5F50A? thank you


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thought NGK makes spark plugs. I think SMJ999 meant KYB was the OE strut maker for Nissan


----------



## johnnyd41 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Happymax. I agree the spring compression aspect may just be the most dangerous part of the job. And let's not forget about torquing the strut and strut mount fasteners. I will have some assistance. Plus the more I watch the installation video the more confident I am. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O_9e8a3sLc


----------



## calebmatthews (Jul 8, 2016)

Johnnyd41. Your post caught my attention. $100 for a full set of struts seems too good to be true. Help me out here man. Have you experienced any problems or issues with the parts since the installation? Is this a reputable merchant or not?


----------



## johnnyd41 (Jan 11, 2016)

No. None whatsoever.
I did some checking and it turns out the price is now running around $115 to $120.
So yeah the merchant is reputable. And the manufacturer is too. If you're interested, here's the website SENSEN Shock Absorbers and Struts |SENSEN North America.


----------

